# Costo o Coste?



## Paulo_Schmock

Gostaria de saber qual o uso correto para a frase:

Estimação de custos.

Seria costes ou costos??? Qual a diferença entre as duas palavras?


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Paulo_Schmock said:


> Gostaria de saber qual o uso correto para a frase:
> 
> Estimação de custos.
> 
> Seria costes ou costos??? Qual a diferença entre as duas palavras?


 
Si pones Coste en el diccionario de WR aqui arriba (Espanol - Definicion) tendras la respuesta

Iben Xavier


----------



## Deimos13

Ola! 
Aqui tem a definição das duas palavras para entender melhor.

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=costo

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=coste

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

E então qual usar? Sua escolha. 

Abraços.


----------



## Tomby

Eu escolheria: 
Estimação de custos = _Estimación de __costes_.
TT


----------



## Paulo_Schmock

Bom, obrigado pelas opiniões, mas acho que vou optar pelo costos, que ao meu ver, é o mais usado na América Latina... se estiver errado, alguém me avise.


Paulo


----------



## Tomby

Deimos13 said:


> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=costo
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=coste


 Feliz fim-de-semana!
TT.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Dependerá do seu público alvo.
Se for para a América Latina, sugiro usar "costo", se for para a Espanha, use "coste". 

(foi assim que eu aprendi)


----------



## coolbrowne

"Tradução" _na marra_ de "target audience"? 


Ricardo Tavares said:


> Dependerá do seu público alvo.


Em português:

Dependerá da audiência/do público _a que se destina_.


----------



## argentinodebsas

Creo que el enlace que más va a ayudarte es el del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas:

buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=costo

La diferencia es básicamente que_ costo_ se usa en América y _coste_ en España. En cuanto a la traducción de la frase, yo diría _estimación de costos_.

Saludos.


----------



## Paulo_Schmock

Obrigado a todos que se manifestaram mediante minha dúvida. Usarei o termo costos, pois como disse anteriormente, é o usado na América Latina. O público alvo seria todos os países de lingua hispânica, entretanto, por estar no Brasil optei por costos.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

¿Cuando Paulo se refiere a estimación de costos no se fererirá a una licitación? Eso que sucede cuando una entidad pone un monto para la realización de un trabajo por parte de una empresa externa.

Gracias.


----------



## Paulo_Schmock

Estefanía:

O texto não está se referindo a uma licitação, mas sim com a previsão de gastos de um certo projeto.


----------



## Alentugano

coolbrowne said:


> "Tradução" _na marra_ de "target audience"?
> Em português:
> 
> Dependerá da audiência/do público _a que se destina_.


 
Oi Brownie, 
Então, como dizemos por aqui, não sejamos mais Papistas que o Papa, pois público-alvo (com hífen) existe em português e é amplamente usado por aqui. Há traduções literais que fazem sentido e esta é uma delas. 
Deixo-lhe a definição do dicionário Infopedia:
*público-alvo *
segmento de uma sociedade com determinadas características comuns (sexo, idade, profissão, etc.) a quem se dirige uma mensagem ou campanha publicitária


Abraços


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Paulo_Schmock said:


> Estefanía:
> 
> O texto não está se referindo a uma licitação, mas sim com a previsão de gastos de um certo projeto.


 
Sí, confundo.


----------

